# Teething



## ayla (Nov 11, 2002)

Hi Jeanette
Harris has four of his top front teeth coming through already, is it normal? I'm just a  little worried.
thanks so much
ayla


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Ayla

Sounds very normal to me! wach baby is different when it comes to having their teeth. A friend of mines little girl had none till she was 1 whereas Molly had 5 by then! Have a read of this:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,57514.0.html

Jxx


----------



## ayla (Nov 11, 2002)

Thank you Jeanette. Read the posts on the link you provided and please add me to your list of paranoid mothers!!


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

well Im top of the list!   

jxx


----------

